# Finishing multiplex



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Ive got a gamekeeper blank coming soon and just wondering what you lads use for a finish with multiplex? Ive heard linseed oil is good?

How do i go about applying the finish? Im looking for something that will give the catty a nice look but can withstand the tolls of hunting

Cheers


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Linseed oil strongly colors the wood.

Depending on what plywood gamekeeper used.

It may end up looking stained and as if its old.

If you wanna make it "pop" with shine

Bees wax is good, gives it a real shiny glare.

I believe mineral oil may work

With the beeswax it should look awesome 

Anyway.

Just use a paintbrush or old rag to rub in the mineral oil

Then just rub beeswax on


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

i can post what some ply board will look with blo on it i just finished some last night


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

here is what it looks like soaked in BLO for half a hour..


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Not sure i like that to be honest, the colour looks like its been coloured in felt tip lol


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

polyurethane spray ....... Bring it round and i'll spray it for ya pal .


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> polyurethane spray ....... Bring it round and i'll spray it for ya pal .


Haha cheers mate, im not wanting to keep it plain though, would like it a nice stain

Whats danish oil like? Anybody


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> > polyurethane spray ....... Bring it round and i'll spray it for ya pal .
> ...


I'm soon to try vegetable oil

So i'l let you know how that goes

If you get desperate i can send you a bar of beeswax to see if you like it 
But thats recommended as a "buffer"
To make it shine after you apply your stain/finish

You could even go with a colored stain.

Normally it looks pretty good with multiplex


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers for that mate i will keep you in mind should i need it, and ye mate would love to see how the vegetable oil turns out.

There was an offer going on for a cut and routed gamekeeper catapult, only a £5. So bought one and just got to decide on what i want to do with it yet


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

the only trouble with wood stain is it absorbs into the end grain and goes really dark


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Ye theres the problem

Im hoping B.P.R will chime in with some pics if the multiplex catty finishes hes used.

If all goes wrong i might just keep it plain and take you up on that offer nick lol


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> Ye theres the problem
> 
> Im hoping B.P.R will chime in with some pics if the multiplex catty finishes hes used.
> 
> If all goes wrong i might just keep it plain and take you up on that offer nick lol


any time pal ....


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Danish oil is pretty nifty, one third varnish aswell so very durable. It will darken the wood but leave a nice shine.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Hawkman said:


> Danish oil is pretty nifty, one third varnish aswell so very durable. It will darken the wood but leave a nice shine.


Thanks mate, dont suppose youve any pics of catties finished in danish oil do you? Or anybody else?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive tried a few finishes on the multiplex....

Best ive found is...

4 coats of danish oil.... and a couple of coats of polyurethane... for durability...

Or beeswax instead of poly spray...

Danish oil looks really nice on multiplex...

I used BLO a while ago.... and it turns the wood orange...

I swear by BLO for naturals... its QUALITY....

But not for multiplex.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

One soaked in BLO...and buffed with beeswax...

Looks orange doesnt it... and the 'lines' run...as it soaks...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

And one... finished with danish oil...and polyurethane spray..

Much better...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

youcanthide said:


> Ive got a gamekeeper blank coming soon and just wondering what you lads use for a finish with multiplex? Ive heard linseed oil is good?
> How do i go about applying the finish? Im looking for something that will give the catty a nice look but can withstand the tolls of hunting
> 
> Cheers


What did you order? ...

Seen some of his stuff on his website... fancied trying it...

But cant bring myself to buy something i can make  ...


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> And one... finished with danish oil...and polyurethane spray..
> 
> Much better...


Would you apply with a rag same as blo or different?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I applied it with a rag......

With the BLO for naturals... i just let them soak for a few hours


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Alright, is £30 for 5 litres a good price?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Danish-Oil-Bestwood-5-Litres-FINEST-QUALITY-BUY-DIRECT-express-delivery-/170950020161?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Paint_Varnish_MJ&hash=item27cd6a4c41


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

b.p.r how thick is the board used for the one finished with danish oil


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks B.P.R your a star mate. Danish oil it is then i think. Its just a chunky milbro blank cut and route. For £5 you cant go wrong


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is another option










Chicks dig camo!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

LVO said:


> Here is another option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im liking that, decisions, decisions lol


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw a post on a thread the other day,

Suggesting a mod or member who has the time and know how to make a long, helpful, unbiased and well informed thread about all the different wood finishes.

There are literally hundreds.
Maybe B.P.R could help???  (HINT HINT) :stickpoke:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

My knowledge is limited buddy.

I only know what i have used...

Im sure theres other members more experienced than me can help


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

One Shot-Corey said:


> b.p.r how thick is the board used for the one finished with danish oil


18mm.....

2 slabs glued together...


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

A water based poly would give it a durable finish and does not darken the wood like oil based finishes. You might want to try that. Lacquer from a can would also do something similar.

Any oil finish is going to darken the wood.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Does vegetable oil and beeswax go well together?
Also does vegetable oil leave much off a stain?


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

TBH Individual, I wouldn't use veggie oil on a sling. It doesn't harden and can go rancid.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Individual said:


> Alright, is £30 for 5 litres a good price?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Danish-Oil-Bestwood-5-Litres-FINEST-QUALITY-BUY-DIRECT-express-delivery-/170950020161?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Paint_Varnish_MJ&hash=item27cd6a4c41


I wouldnt buy 5 litres...

The more you open the container.... the danish oil starts to react with the air... and goes lumpy...

Even the 500ml tins...when you get near the bottom is gloopy..with lumps in.... and you have to give it a mix with some white spirits...

With 5l there would be so much wastage.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Got my eyes on a 250ml bottle of danish oil
Thanks everyone


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Individual said:


> Got my eyes on a 250ml bottle of danish oil
> Thanks everyone


Another way...would be to buy the 5l bottle...if its a good deal...

And hen split it up into small bottles.... and use as you wish...

The kids fruit shoot bottles and such  ...

I like multiplex a little darker... just personal preference


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Individual said:
> 
> 
> > Got my eyes on a 250ml bottle of danish oil
> ...


Well it works out a lot cheaper


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Individual said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Individual said:
> ...


Depends how much your gonna use...

500ml done me around 12-15 frames....

So if your not planning on going wild with the multiplex...

Or opening a shop selling the stuff....

Id maybe go with a smaller tin


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i've never minded what BLO does to multiplex, but i don't like really shiny finishes anyway, i think they look so plastic.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Good advice, in the end you have to make a decision and live with it.


----------

